# What is the best MTBing in the caribbean?



## protecthabitat (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd like to plan a MTBing trip to the caribbean in the next month or two. Which island and which trails are the best? Any insight?


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*This one is easy.....*



protecthabitat said:


> I'd like to plan a MTBing trip to the caribbean in the next month or two. Which island and which trails are the best? Any insight?


Jamaica:

SMORBA | Jamaica Mountain Biking and BMX Racing

Home

Unfortunately you probably won't get to ride the private trails in the Blue Mountain unless you attend the Jamaican Fat Tire Festival in February.

Most of the trails are in the Ocho Rios, st mary area and you will need a guide. Contact Andy through the Smorba website. I would not recommend you arrive with a bike and trying to find trails. It has taken years to find and build single track on the North Coast.

Nothing in Montego Bay or Negril worth talking about.


----------



## protecthabitat (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for your reply YaMon! I'm thrilled about the link you sent me, I will most definitely do some research about MTBing in the Ocho Rios, St Mary area. I want top notch riding with nice long rides, so this exists in Jamaica?


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

protecthabitat said:


> Thanks for your reply YaMon! I'm thrilled about the link you sent me, I will most definitely do some research about MTBing in the Ocho Rios, St Mary area. I want top notch riding with nice long rides, so this exists in Jamaica?


Yes, absolutely. When you have the likes of Cam Mccaul, Kathy Pruitt, Robbie Bourdon, Jay Hoots, Thomas Vanderham, Katrina Strand, Ian Hylands and Kyle Ebbett coming down and having a great time....you have to wonder. Those ( private) trails in the Blue Mountains are said to be some of the best in the world ( riders from Vancouver and BC have said). I urge you to try and make it to the Jamaica Fat Tire Festival in February, it is the only way to get to ride those trails unless you are a member of their club.

The trails in Ocho Rios and Saint Mary are not bad either, but you have to know where you are going....

Here are a couple of videos of what to expect:

Jamaica MTB Trails on Vimeo

jamaica mtb shuttle - YouTube

Lazy Sunday in Jamaica - YouTube

GOOD VYBZ - YouTube

2010 Jamaica Fat-TA Tire Festival Day one - YouTube


----------

